
The fate of self-driving cars hangs on a $7T design problem - the_duke
https://www.fastcompany.com/90275407/the-fate-of-self-driving-cars-hangs-on-a-7-trillion-design-problem
======
the_duke
I found this an interesting read.

NOTE: the title is the original one, but it is quite click-baity.

